# Jacob-Lathrop-Jessey Church



## natewood3 (May 7, 2007)

Where can I find significant information on the JLJ church and their influence on Particular Baptist Churches? From what I understand, early Particular Baptists such as John Spillsbury, William Kiffin, and Hanser Knollys were associated with this church and apparently broke away from it to establish congregations of their own. I am not sure how much of the information of the internet is reliable, so if you can give me reliable internet sources or books that would have information concerning Jessey, Lathrop, and Jacob or information on their church, I would be interested.

I am wanting to know about them because I have been curious as to the roots of Particular Baptists as opposed to General Baptists.


----------



## bookslover (May 8, 2007)

natewood3 said:


> Where can I find significant information on the JLJ church and their influence on Particular Baptist Churches? From what I understand, early Particular Baptists such as John Spillsbury, William Kiffin, and Hanser Knollys were associated with this church and apparently broke away from it to establish congregations of their own. I am not sure how much of the information of the internet is reliable, so if you can give me reliable internet sources or books that would have information concerning Jessey, Lathrop, and Jacob or information on their church, I would be interested.
> 
> I am wanting to know about them because I have been curious as to the roots of Particular Baptists as opposed to General Baptists.



And, of course, the General Baptists thought they were superior to the Lieutenant Baptists (heh)...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2007)

You might try here and here.


----------

